# I needa bunch of pics of different ages of rats!



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I recently got a buddy for raz and he is supposed to be 3 months but i don't think he is!

Can you guys please post a lot of pics of rats ages between 6 weeks-3 months?

thanks so much!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

These pics here: http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=1804.html Have Puck and Jack at just barely over three months, I believe.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Thanks forensic....The lady said that my little guy was about 3 months old....but i didn't think that was right because he is very small....you confirmed it....thanks...

I would still appreciate pics of younger rats (under 3 months) so i can make an educated guess at how old my little rat is.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, Jack and Puck are big boys, though, for their age... Bacardi's older and smaller. So he could POSSIBLY be that old... :?

Guinness when we first got him. He's from the pet store, so between six-eight weeks... Baileys was about the same size.









Perry at 3 mnths, Bacardi at 4 (they're the same size here... :lol: )


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I think he is probably between 6-8 weeks then because he is as small as guinness was when you first got him. 

Another question....can rats his age eat fruits, vegetables, treats just like older rats?I have some rabbits and when they are young they can't have treats, veggies, or fruits because it can give them diarhea


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Guiness is a max. of 6 weeks himself. I thought he is 5 weeks.

5 week old girl








Megan and Angel at 5 weeks








Tucker and Bear at 5 weeks









Angel, Megan and their Mom Bronwen at 6 weeks








Tucker at 6 weeks









Angel and Megan at 7 weeks








Bear at 7 weeks
















Tucker at 7 weeks









And Bear at 8 weeks








Tucker at 8 weeks









Just remember that I had the mom Bronwen before she gave birth and these babies were fed and treated very well and grew larger than some you might find in a petstore where they most likely didn't get the care I gave my unexpected Ooops litter.

Fruit, veggies etc are fine but I would add them to the diet one by one, and not all at once just in case.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Wow....that means my little gy is probably 5 weeks old....he looks about the same size as your little 5 week olds....the whole litter was that size....is it ok for them to be seperated from their mom at 5 weeks? you had a pic with 5 or 6 week olds with mom so i was wondering....is their anyhting special he needs right now. Can he have fruits, veggies, and treats just like older rats?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kkdepp said:


> Wow....that means my little gy is probably 5 weeks old....he looks about the same size as your little 5 week olds....the whole litter was that size....is it ok for them to be seperated from their mom at 5 weeks? you had a pic with 5 or 6 week olds with mom so i was wondering....is their anyhting special he needs right now. Can he have fruits, veggies, and treats just like older rats?


Your baby was most likely just weaned. Males have to be separated from females by 5 weeks of age. I weaned mine at 4.5 weeks since 3 babies were going to their new home just after.
I left the girls in with their mom. They are still living together, with their neutered brothers (a failed adoption) and a bunch of other unrelated females.

Your 5 weeker should have veggies etc, but if you use lab blocks and he doesn't seem to be nibbling them you might wanna break them into smaller pieces. I also feed baby cereal (baby aisle at grocery store) which they love and I put a bit of strawberry Boost or Ensure into it for added nutrients. 
He should be fine with waterbottles but if you have a big one make sure he's strong enough to actually get water out of it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Guiness is a max. of 6 weeks himself. I thought he is 5 weeks.


 :lol: OKay! I give up! I can't judge size at all. :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Forensic said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > Guiness is a max. of 6 weeks himself. I thought he is 5 weeks.
> ...


Don't worry about it Forensic!!

Once I experienced my oops litter and watched them develop day by day with all the tiny changes I have become a Mastah at guesstimating ages of babies...heehee. I have pics of everyday of their life up to about 56 days (8 weeks) after that it became more occasional.

Before when I got rats from petstores, i was sure they were 6-8 weeks old (i thought same as a puppy) when they were usally 5 weeks. Then I went for older ones thinking they were 12 weeks old, now I know they were more like 7-8 weeks. :roll:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I guess I was figuring split from Mum at about 5 weeks, transport, etc... 7 weeks... but I guess that does make sense... they don't really care how soon they take the babies.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Forensic said:


> I guess I was figuring split from Mum at about 5 weeks, transport, etc... 7 weeks... but I guess that does make sense... they don't really care how soon they take the babies.


Some people have gone home with babies barely 3 weeks old.  
I have heard some petstores wean at 2 weeks for feeders and even pets.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Some people have gone home with babies barely 3 weeks old.
> I have heard some petstores wean at 2 weeks for feeders and even pets.


I suppose there's some bothersome 'law' to prevent me from finding them and beating their heads into the wall a bit?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

How old do you think Joshu was when I got him? I don't think he was 5 weeks T_T








Keep in mind, I wear a small glove, and can wear childrens gloves lol.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

his face looks like that of a 4 week old to me. maybe a bit older. so somewhere between 4 and 5 weeks for baby joshu pic


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

Forensic said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have gone home with babies barely 3 weeks old.
> ...



only SOME states have laws for how early a baby can be taken from its mom. There's not even laws that say you need to have food and water in the cage with them! (again some states have it but others don't)

pet store laws are really messed up.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

That is so wrong......I can't believe that....the poor poor ratties


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> How old do you think Joshu was when I got him? I don't think he was 5 weeks Keep in mind, I wear a small glove, and can wear childrens gloves lol.


Ostrich (my missexed male) was about that size or a bit smaller perhaps but i still don't understand why his "manly parts" came in a week after. I thought they were suppose to be all out there BY 4 weeks.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I think the others said as early as 4 1/2 weeks to 5 weeks or a little more was normal.


----------



## jimmy_portsmouth (Jul 2, 2007)

we've just got a new boy from our local breeder, hes 8 weeks and massive!


----------

